# Riesen Belobigung für die Magazinmacher



## Dorschknorpel (2. Juni 2005)

Das muß ich jetzt einfach mal loswerden. Das AB-Magazin ist einfach superkalifragilistischexpialigorisch:q #6 !!
Mal im Ernst ich bin jetzt seit letztem Jahr AB-Mitglied und warte immer ganz gespannt auf das neue Magazin. Die Themen sind genial zusammengestellt und es ist für jeden was dabei. Durch den Bezug Angler für Angler kommt das ganze auch immer sehr realistisch rüber und die Storys wirken nicht gekünzelt oder reißerisch. 
Also nochmals dickes fettes Megalob an alle Magazinmacher und Artikelschreiber. Macht blos weiter so#6 .


----------



## goeddoek (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Riesen Belobigung für die Magazinmacher*

Moin !

Wo er recht hat, hat er recht  #6 

Gruß,

Georg


----------



## Dieter1944 (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Riesen Belobigung für die Magazinmacher*

Da schließe ich mich gern an!!#6

Dieter


----------



## radioaktive (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Riesen Belobigung für die Magazinmacher*

Auch ich möchte mich da gerne anschliessen und halten den Daumen hoch


----------



## wodibo (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Riesen Belobigung für die Magazinmacher*

Den Beitrag unterschreib ich so #6


----------



## Dorsch1 (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Riesen Belobigung für die Magazinmacher*

Kann dem auch nur zustimmen. #6  #6  #6


----------



## cooly (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Riesen Belobigung für die Magazinmacher*

Ich bin auch jedes mal auf das nächst gespannt.... Vielen dank an die Autoren


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Riesen Belobigung für die Magazinmacher*

Herzlichen Dank für die Blumen))
Geht doch runter wie Butter))

Damit das so bleibt, freut sich das ganze Team natürlich auch immer über neue Beiträge und Autoren.

Und dabei kommt es nicht auf den "geschliffenen" Schreibstil an, oder darauf pefekt "inszenierte (gefälschte?)" Bilder zu liefern, sondern dass es wirklich von Anglern für Angler kommt.

Und da hat halt jeder seine eigenen Ansichten und soll sie auch so veröffentlichen können.

Daher redigierren wir Artikel auch nicht bis zr Unkenntlichkeit, sondern gehen nur "grob" rechtschreibmässig drüber und passen sie ans unser Format an. 

Wer also Artikel, Berichte, Tipps und Tricks auf Lager hat, die im Forum nur die mitkriegen, die auch das jeweilige Forum nutzen, kann er im Magazin das einem größeren Kreis zugänglich machen.

Einfach melden unter:
Thomas.Finkbeiner@Anglerpraxis.de


----------

